# Julia Augustin, Christina Klein, Michèle Fichtner & Naima Fehrenbacher - 'Alles was zählt' Promos 2014 (x7) Update 2



## Claudia (16 Sep. 2014)

​


----------



## Death Row (9 Dez. 2014)

*1x UHQ-Update*



​


----------



## Cr4zyJ4y (19 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Julia Augustin, Christina Klein, Michèle Fichtner & Naima Fehrenbacher - 'Alles was zählt' Promos 2014 (x6) Update*

Klasse Foto´s besten Dank


----------



## Claudia (30 März 2015)

*AW: Julia Augustin, Christina Klein, Michèle Fichtner & Naima Fehrenbacher - 'Alles was zählt' Promos 2014 (x6) Update*

+1 

Christina wird in ihrer Rolle als Iva nun öfters im A40 auftreten und neue eigens dafür geschriebene Lieder performen



 ​


----------



## Death Row (30 März 2015)

Hasileeeeeeiiiiinnnnn!!!! :WOW:


----------

